# Can I take further steps



## 4theloveofsoccer (Oct 30, 2018)

If a player got an altercation with a opponent and another player comes from behind and grab him and slammed hard in the floor and that player suffer a fracture... what can I do


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks like it was worked out on the field.
Why can't you let it go? Was it your child that got body slammed and you feel the need to get him back?
What's to say the kid didn't deserve that and more?


----------



## 1dad2boys (Oct 31, 2018)

Sounds like Barca. Not sure if an attorney could help get money to reimburse medical costs.


----------



## 4theloveofsoccer (Oct 31, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> Looks like it was worked out on the field.
> Why can't you let it go? Was it your child that got body slammed and you feel the need to get him back?
> What's to say the kid didn't deserve that and more?


Yeah it is my child who got his body slammed on the grkund and got Injured


----------



## 4theloveofsoccer (Oct 31, 2018)

1dad2boys said:


> Sounds like Barca. Not sure if an attorney could help get money to reimburse medical costs.


All I want is that this kid need to be punished by the coast soccer league


----------



## 1dad2boys (Oct 31, 2018)

That is actually probably harder. CSL does not have a great track record of appropriate punishment. Have your director submit the facts but there is no other formal complaint process that I know of.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 31, 2018)

Was a card issued?
What age?


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 31, 2018)

4theloveofsoccer said:


> Yeah it is my child who got his body slammed on the grkund and got Injured


So yes, it was your kid and yes, you want payback. Got it. Thanks for answering those questions. However, I notice that the one question you didn't answer is if he deserved it.

Why not give some backstory as to what lead up to it and what disciplinary action was taken by the refs so that we can get a more accurate picture of what happened?

By fighting his battles for him, are you helping him or hurting him?

BTW, from what you have shared, an attorney can't do sh*t for you except take your money.


----------



## galaxydad (Oct 31, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> So yes, it was your kid and yes, you want payback. Got it. Thanks for answering those questions. However, I notice that the one question you didn't answer is if he deserved it.
> 
> Why not give some backstory as to what lead up to it and what disciplinary action was taken by the refs so that we can get a more accurate picture of what happened?
> 
> ...


I am utterly shocked at some of the responses here. No matter if it's on the pitch or on the street what was described is in fact assault and with video evidence or enough witnesses, you IF what you described is accurate get a lawyer and yes an arrestable offense if the player is not a minor

If it is in the spirit of the game and during gameplay then leave it. If an altercation took place after a stoppage of play and your son was harmed by an assault then you can take action. These kids need to learn that when they turn 18 you are looking at potential jail time or worse for reacting like what is described.

I know a person who was an 18 year old HS student who went with his friend to back his friend up in a fight. When they arrived the person his friend was supposed to fight arrived with a large group. The fight became a group affair and the person I know struck one of the other kids in the temple and he died. The 18 year old kid was charged with a hate crime (black on Hispanic) and is now serving 8 years for manslaughter with a hate crime. He had one other prior for misdemeanor drug possession for personal use. Sad for both the family of the person who died and the kid who had no intent on killing anyone. 

I know this is a different story but these young men have no idea the harm they can inflict on someone with their fists and sadly some families at the games I ref and coach at are encouraging their kids to fight. Its not OK almost ever in a sporting event.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 31, 2018)

It always hurts to see your kid beat up. 
Here's some options:

1. Beat up the parent of that kid.  Pro's you will feel great even if you get a bloody nose.   Con's: lawsuits,medical bills, and a YouTube video. 


2. Beat up the kid that did this to your child or get in a fight with the coach 
Pro's: none. 
Con:  parents pats pyl b05 did this and they went from 1st place to last place.  You will be the Villian 

3. Do nothing: 
Pro: you move on and your child will learn to fight back next time or fight smarter. 
Con: You feel like crap because you can't do anything since a child is involved. 

My vote is do nothing. 

I would say that the parent for the other kid should at least appologize if in fact his son was involved.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Oct 31, 2018)

Can we get a few details on the situation?  Would help with the type of advice you get.


----------



## broshark (Oct 31, 2018)

I hear suing minors for medical bills is always worth the effort because they usually have such deep pockets.  

Send a letter to the league and let it rest.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 31, 2018)

4theloveofsoccer said:


> If a player got an altercation with a opponent and another player comes from behind and grab him and slammed hard in the floor and that player suffer a fracture... what can I do


On the old forum similar discussions took place. Some individuals took action because they believed their was intent to harm and filed a police report and/or contacted the league and club. I do not recall if anyone ever tried to re-coop medical costs, but I do believe Cal South does offer some assistance with medical costs. This may be worth looking into.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 31, 2018)

Street Justice!!!   Have your sons team dress up as skeletons for Halloween.  Go to the school dance and use their karate skills to attack the kid.  But watch out for the old guy jumping over the fence.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 31, 2018)

galaxydad said:


> I am utterly shocked at some of the responses here. No matter if it's on the pitch or on the street what was described is in fact assault and with video evidence or enough witnesses, you IF what you described is accurate get a lawyer and yes an arrestable offense if the player is not a minor
> 
> If it is in the spirit of the game and during gameplay then leave it. If an altercation took place after a stoppage of play and your son was harmed by an assault then you can take action. These kids need to learn that when they turn 18 you are looking at potential jail time or worse for reacting like what is described.
> 
> ...


It hard to keep kids away from this if sports fights are all over National media lately.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 31, 2018)

galaxydad said:


> I am utterly shocked at some of the responses here. No matter if it's on the pitch or on the street what was described is in fact assault and with video evidence or enough witnesses, you IF what you described is accurate get a lawyer and yes an arrestable offense if the player is not a minor
> 
> If it is in the spirit of the game and during gameplay then leave it. If an altercation took place after a stoppage of play and your son was harmed by an assault then you can take action. These kids need to learn that when they turn 18 you are looking at potential jail time or worse for reacting like what is described.
> 
> ...


No one is talking about ghetto gang race wars here and it is probably best if you keep your family/friends problems to yourself.  What we are talking about here is a child pushing another child down and the mom getting all worked up about it and looking to see if she is able to extract some level of revenge on behalf of her child. From your story, it sounds like your family already has some experience in the revenge game. How did that work out for you or your friends? Not so good.  Like I said before, it looks like it has already worked itself out.  Like the other poster states, do nothing and get on with your life. Neither your or the original poster should let this hate fester inside you.

Lastly, based on what we have been told by the OP, you are an idiot if you think that the this lady has a case against the child that pushed her child during a soccer game.


----------



## 4theloveofsoccer (Oct 31, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Was a card issued?
> What age?


Yes there was a few..B05


----------



## 4theloveofsoccer (Oct 31, 2018)

Wel


1dad2boys said:


> Can we get a few details on the situation?  Would help with the type of advice you get.


My son went for the ball on the defender my son steal that ball and once my son wants to make a run the kid grab him so my son is trying to get rid off him and that when the other kid came grab him from behind and slammed his body to the ground


----------



## Overlap (Oct 31, 2018)

4theloveofsoccer said:


> Wel
> 
> My son went for the ball on the defender my son steal that ball and once my son wants to make a run the kid grab him so my son is trying to get rid off him and that when the other kid came grab him from behind and slammed his body to the ground


Medical would be handled through "Cal South", the claim form with instructions is on their website. You will need to complete the form in it's entirety, have your clubs President sign and submit. Their insurance is secondary however, if you do not have insurance, it becomes primary. Best to file the claim as soon as possible although, it can be up to a year. As far as Coast Soccer and any additional action, if the player received a Red Card, it can be up to a 7 game suspension, the ref should have taken the player's card and sent it in to Coast Soccer, the player could then be called before a review board to determine the length of suspension.  Best of luck.


----------



## galaxydad (Oct 31, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> No one is talking about ghetto gang race wars here and it is probably best if you keep your family/friends problems to yourself.  What we are talking about here is a child pushing another child down and the mom getting all worked up about it and looking to see if she is able to extract some level of revenge on behalf of her child. From your story, it sounds like your family already has some experience in the revenge game. How did that work out for you or your friends? Not so good.  Like I said before, it looks like it has already worked itself out.  Like the other poster states, do nothing and get on with your life. Neither your or the original poster should let this hate fester inside you.
> 
> Lastly, based on what we have been told by the OP, you are an idiot if you think that the this lady has a case against the child that pushed her child during a soccer game.


Sorry but you seem a bit ignorant.

My story was not about family but someone I know and it was not gang related but a disagreement between two individuals that escalated and ended in tragedy for both families.

A push and a slam CAN be very different and the fact that it was from a player not initially involved in the play shows intent and happens all to often in sports. Now you might get pride over the fact that your player can beat up others players and there are parents that encourage their kids to do so as the "team defenders". There is no place for this in sports period.

Id love to see a rule in sports that if you take part in something like this that the player who caused the injury sits for the same length that the injured player must sit out due to the injury inflicted upon him


----------



## Toepoke (Oct 31, 2018)

galaxydad said:


> ....IF what you described is accurate get a lawyer and yes an arrestable offense if the player is not a minor.....


Fights/assaults during sporting events normally result in suspensions but almost never result in criminal charges. Whether it's football players using their helmets as weapons, pitchers intentionally throwing at a batter's head or hockey players intentionally slashing an opponent with their stick, legal repercussions just doesn't happen. Hell, Kermit Washington almost killed Rudy Tomjanovich with one punch and no lawsuit or charges were filed against him.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 31, 2018)

4theloveofsoccer said:


> Wel
> 
> My son went for the ball on the defender my son steal that ball and once my son wants to make a run the kid grab him so my son is trying to get rid off him and that when the other kid came grab him from behind and slammed his body to the ground


Who paid his medical bills? Do you have insurance?


----------



## 4theloveofsoccer (Oct 31, 2018)

Overlap said:


> Medical would be handled through "Cal South", the claim form with instructions is on their website. You will need to complete the form in it's entirety, have your clubs President sign and submit. Their insurance is secondary however, if you do not have insurance, it becomes primary. Best to file the claim as soon as possible although, it can be up to a year. As far as Coast Soccer and any additional action, if the player received a Red Card, it can be up to a 7 game suspension, the ref should have taken the player's card and sent it in to Coast Soccer, the player could then be called before a review board to determine the length of suspension.  Best of luck.


I know 


Toepoke said:


> Fights/assaults during sporting events normally result in suspensions but almost never result in criminal charges. Whether it's football players using their helmets as weapons, pitchers intentionally throwing at a batter's head or hockey players intentionally slashing an opponent with their stick, legal repercussions just doesn't happen. Hell, Kermit Washington almost killed Rudy Tomjanovich with one punch and no lawsuit or charges were filed against him.


Hes just a minor but we want him to be suspended for what he did  today its was son imagine the next game he could do the same thing over and over


----------



## 4theloveofsoccer (Oct 31, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Who paid his medical bills? Do you have insurance?


No we dont that's why I want some advice what would be the next step to do


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Oct 31, 2018)

Have him watch the 2nd El Classico of the 2016-17 La Liga season:
-Messi got knocked down by a violent elbow in the first half.
-Played the first half holding a gauze to his bloody lips.
-Came back and scored the winning goal in the 92nd minute.

Revenge is better served on the pitch.


----------



## 4theloveofsoccer (Oct 31, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> It always hurts to see your kid beat up.
> Here's some options:
> 
> 1. Beat up the parent of that kid.  Pro's you will feel great even if you get a bloody nose.   Con's: lawsuits,medical bills, and a YouTube video.
> ...


I agree with you I'm always on my kid I'm against a any type of violence,and worst thing that my son has a fracture and the other coach hasn't time to call our coach to see if hes ok


----------



## mirage (Oct 31, 2018)

4theloveofsoccer said:


> Wel
> My son went for the ball on the defender my son steal that ball and once my son wants to make a run the kid grab him so my son is trying to get rid off him and that when the other kid came grab him from behind and slammed his body to the ground


Sorry to hear about the fracture.  Where may we ask?  How serious is it?

At the risk of sounding like an asshol#,  what you describe must happen in almost every game, especially at the older boys ages.  The fracture is horrible and your son was unlucky to have sustained such an injury.

Our older son played all the way through until he transitioned to college and our younger son, 02, is still playing.  There isn't a game week in and week out that one of the players on the field gets injured enough that he cannot continue.  Fortunately, most do not result in fracture or tear of ligaments or muscles.

The perspective might be worth considering in this situation.  It is a physical and often violent sport from contact stand point.  Coaches and parents are yelling "pressure, pressure, pressure" and some kids are technical enough that he can do so well within the sporting guideline. Many, however, are not and the only thing they know to be responsive to his coach or parents is to do anything to block, stop, disrupt the attacking player.

Refs have a role in this too but they are in loose-loose situation.  One one hand, they don't want to let the game get out of hand and have those kinds of injuries, but on the other, these kids are not U8 rec and at this age, they should be able to play the physical game.  If your son didn't fracture anything, we wouldn't be having this thread.  Its just chalked up as another ugly, physical game.

I do recommend reporting to CalSouth and CSL as its a data point for future rules change and behavior control. No I do not think getting a lawyer or pressing criminal charges is appropriate.  Its a part of the liability one accepts when playing soccer.  It really doesn't sound like there was malicious intent to harm.  It just happened.  Just like all other broken wrists, torn ACL, broken collar bone and so on that happens on the field.

Sorry for your son's injury and hope speedy full recovery.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 31, 2018)

lawyers over a slam or not a slam - we still dont know. Less expensive to take the kid to a dr, get a splint/cast and use cissus quadrangularis to hopefully promote faster bone healing. 

Look up Sergio Ramos best hits, including elbow on Karius. Talking about police and assaults is pretty absurd in this case.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 31, 2018)

Toepoke said:


> or hockey players intentionally slashing an opponent with their stick...


Or just, ya know, fighting...


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 31, 2018)

So on one side a parent wants to see the kid punished.  Which I am sure that the kid should have at least 3 games banned. Maybe it's more but they are kids. 

On the other side.... "El Classico", how about just an apology rather than an attitude.  I mean we are telling kids to get along but kids mostly want to just play. Parents are the one that get stupid, arrogant, and cocky.  

"Why can't we all just get along" ....... who is that famous philosopher that said that?  I forgot his name. Lol.


----------



## 4theloveofsoccer (Oct 31, 2018)

mirage said:


> Sorry to hear about the fracture.  Where may we ask?  How serious is it?
> 
> At the risk of sounding like an asshol#,  what you describe must happen in almost every game, especially at the older boys ages.  The fracture is horrible and your son was unlucky to have sustained such an injury.
> 
> ...


It is on his wrist  and yeah we dont want to put charges but we want him to be punished by the league because he did that to my son and se dont want anyone to get hurt in the future by these player because he knew what he was doing


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 31, 2018)

4theloveofsoccer said:


> No we dont that's why I want some advice what would be the next step to do


Were his bills paid by a program or agency?


----------



## Frank (Oct 31, 2018)

As on '05 you are likely just about to start High School.  Get used to seeing Violent Conduct and these types of things.  It's the High School standard so when you get your lawyer have them on retainer as he will be busy.  scm

As for your retaliation on this if the ref didn't issue that player a red I can't imagine the league will do anything.  If the ref did issue a red they are on it and it is a  minimum 2 game suspension.


----------



## 46n2 (Nov 1, 2018)

Sorry to hear that you child got injured but that’s how the cookie crumbles , we all hope he heals up and gets back on the pitch. Yes should there have been a two on one scenario, especially a dirty play , no.
But it happens all the time!! All the time...

Actually I believe since you dont have medical insurance on your kid , your more guilt than anything else ....?

It’s a lesson learn , help him heal and tell him to go hard on the kid next time and score goal after goal !!!!!


----------



## 4theloveofsoccer (Nov 1, 2018)

46n2 said:


> Sorry to hear that you child got injured but that’s how the cookie crumbles , we all hope he heals up and gets back on the pitch. Yes should there have been a two on one scenario, especially a dirty play , no.
> But it happens all the time!! All the time...
> 
> Actually I believe since you dont have medical insurance on your kid , your more guilt than anything else ....?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## soccerfun (Nov 1, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> Looks like it was worked out on the field.
> Why can't you let it go? Was it your child that got body slammed and you feel the need to get him back?
> What's to say the kid didn't deserve that and more?


That is a stupid thing to say.


----------



## jayjay (Nov 1, 2018)

4theloveofsoccer said:


> No we dont that's why I want some advice what would be the next step to do


Have you checked with the league to see if they offer any coverage?   In Arizona, there is some coverage that kicks in after you pay a certain amount.


----------



## Overlap (Nov 5, 2018)

jayjay said:


> Have you checked with the league to see if they offer any coverage?   In Arizona, there is some coverage that kicks in after you pay a certain amount.


coverage is there, it was explained further up the thread...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Don't you have to have insurance to play club?


----------



## Frank (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you have to have insurance to play club?


I don't think so.  At least I have never seen it have to be turned in somewhere.

Only place I have seen it required is Dallas Cup


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 5, 2018)

in case it wasnt posted

https://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/Insurance/2018_Youth/CalSouthSAIClaimInstructionForm-2018.pdf?rev=1BC2


----------

